# How do you practice "NILIF" with a dog that will attack his owners?



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

This isn't with my dog, it's with my in-laws dog. 

They have had this dog for 8 years. He is a Rottie/hound mix of some sort. This problem should have been addressed MUCH SOONER. Rufus is possessive. He will let his humans take food from him (usually), but if one of them is sitting on the couch and he is nearby and someone else in the house gets too close, he growls. If they don't move away, he lunges at them. It doesn't matter if it's the father or the mother on the couch, he attacks (sort of like he is protecting that person). If he is on the couch and they get too close to him, he growls, and then leaves. If he is doing something he isn't supposed to, and they try to stop him, he'll bite. He attacks other dogs at the dog park (he doesn't go there anymore). 

I've told them to try "Nothing in life is free", but they say he won't listen. And if they make him, he attacks them. I think the main issue is that this dog has gotten away with this for so long that he just doesn't respect them. It breaks my heart that they feel the need to just give up on him... any suggestions for how they can "make him" comply? I suggested a muzzle, but they say they "can't leave it on all the time".

Maybe he has underlying psychological issues... he is very unpredictable. My GSD loves going over there and playing with him, but she is also not safe from his outbursts :/ Maybe putting him down is the right thing to do? 

Suggestions would be wonderful, he is such a pleasant dog when he isn't being psychotic...


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I would seek some professional help as this has gone on for so long and they have basically given up. I agree with you, this should have been addressed years ago. They are lucky no one has been seriously injured.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Kay said:


> They have had this dog for 8 years. He is a Rottie/hound mix of some sort. This problem should have been addressed MUCH SOONER. Rufus is possessive. He will let his humans take food from him (usually), but if one of them is sitting on the couch and he is nearby and someone else in the house gets too close, he growls. If they don't move away, he lunges at them.


This is called resource guarding.

Has the dog always been this way? Has he had his thyroid checked? 

A professional is your best course of action if you can get your in laws to do it.

If this were my dog, he would be on leash at all times that he isn't crated and have very limited freedoms. He wouldn't be allowed any toys and would be on a strict exercise and training schedule.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This dog needs a come to jesus talk until he sees the light and there's no way these people are capable of doing it. They are either going to have to keep putting up with it - hey, they've put up with it for 8 years already, so it must not bother them too much - or get a professional to help out.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Look Nothing in Life is free is About CONTROL. They have to control the situation. Which means setting up the environment so that there is no "he doesn't listen" because he cannot physically do anything they do not choose him to do. 

For me...that dog would be in a crate or on leash and not loose in the house. At this point he is dangerous. That dog would be fed by hand. I wouldn't have to worry about taking things from him because he wouldn't have it AT all unless I gave it to him. The dog would have no toys. NOTHING in life is free- including freedom and affection. 

If much of the trouble centers around the couch, I would probably start Mat or Place training on the ground in the corner away from the couch. We went through a phase where my dog wanted to guard the bed from DH...all anyone had to say was "Go to your bed" and he would get off and go. 

While I agree that a professional can be good and a Vet can be good...ultimately nothing will change unless they change the way they are dealing with the dog...obviously what they have been doing is not working.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I practice NILIF, both ways


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A complete physical with bloodwork should be in order for an eight year old dog. If that does not suggest anything physical, then your inlaws really need to consult a professional trainer/behaviorist if they do not want to euthanize the dog. One can manage an aggressive dog, with care, but when the dog's aggressiveness is directed at its owners, well, it is hard to manage a dog if you are afraid of it.


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

i really hope they don't put him down, they made him that way, it's their responsibility to fix the things they broke.


*edit*
but i whole heartedly agree with JKlatsky.

he is running the house now, and he needs to learn who is actually in charge, and it's not him.
every human in his house > him


----------

